# The Official Pet Picture Thread



## latiger12

Show us a picture of your pet! Any animal, doesnt matter!<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://secsportschat.com/?tracker=3759"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://secsportschat.com/?tracker=3759" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Lucky13


----------



## Old Timer

Poor guy...


----------



## latiger12

Sierra

<img src="http://www.getmygaming.com/wp-content/images/photo.jpg" />


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Awww~~~Him so sad looking with that ugly thing around his neck!!


----------



## Beelzebaby666

latiger12 said:


> Sierra
> 
> <img src="http://www.getmygaming.com/wp-content/images/photo.jpg" />



It's so cute, it's SCARY!!!!


----------



## latiger12

Beelzebaby666 said:


> It's so cute, it's SCARY!!!!



She is 3 lbs, mostly hair.


----------



## kvj21075

My babys are lesbians


----------



## Geek

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Lucky13



Your clowns mad me cry  But your puppy is cute.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Here's my other guy, he's also got some fishy friends to keep him company. He's the coolest thing ever and I could watch him for hours...


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Geek said:


> Your clowns mad me cry  But your puppy is cute.



 Those are NOT clowns, they are harlequin babies from Mardi Gras. I'm skeered of clowns too

You made me go touch them to make sure they were not evil!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

latiger12 said:


> Sierra
> 
> <img src="http://www.getmygaming.com/wp-content/images/photo.jpg" />



OMY, it's Chubacca.


----------



## Jameo

Chasey_Lane said:


> OMY, it's Chubacca.



 Looks just like him


----------



## Jameo

I don't have any new ones uplaoded  

<img src="http://jameo.smugmug.com/photos/415077598_xJHqG-M.jpg">

<img src="http://jameo.smugmug.com/photos/294290036_XwgRM-M.jpg">


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jameo said:


> Looks just like him



And also Vera.   YouTube - Jim Carrey Workout


----------



## Jameo

Chasey_Lane said:


> And also Vera.   YouTube - Jim Carrey Workout



oh my damn


----------



## cattitude

Jameo said:


> oh my damn



Jameo...you need to come see the pups we have at Second Hope.


----------



## Jameo

cattitude said:


> Jameo...you need to come see the pups we have at Second Hope.



Do I? What are they?


----------



## Geek

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Those are NOT clowns, they are harlequin babies from Mardi Gras. I'm skeered of clowns too
> 
> You made me go touch them to make sure they were not evil!!



Squirt some Holy water on those bastards. They are going to try and kill the dog


----------



## Geek

Jameo said:


> I don't have any new ones uplaoded
> 
> <img src="http://jameo.smugmug.com/photos/415077598_xJHqG-M.jpg">
> 
> <img src="http://jameo.smugmug.com/photos/294290036_XwgRM-M.jpg">



You are such a show off


----------



## cattitude

Jameo said:


> Do I? What are they?



Your favorite!

Go take a look at the pics in this thread...http://forums.somd.com/dogs/169961-second-hope-adoptable-dogs.html


----------



## Jameo

cattitude said:


> Your favorite!
> 
> Go take a look at the pics in this thread...http://forums.somd.com/dogs/169961-second-hope-adoptable-dogs.html



 I want them all!!  But there is no way I could adopted another dog right now.  I'm having doggy issues. Precious is now living with my father  For some reason my 2 do not get along AT ALL now.


----------



## cattitude

Jameo said:


> I want them all!!  But there is no way I could adopted another dog right now.  I'm having doggy issues. Precious is now living with my father  For some reason my 2 do not get along AT ALL now.



Abbey is becoming somewhat grumpy with the boys as well.


----------



## CraneTaker77

*My Cats*



Charlie



Charlie Again



Mr. Mo-Mo



Tank The Cat



Tiggy


----------



## belvak

*Maddie*

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p46/belvak05/cats/?action=view&current=121108Download357.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p46/belvak05/cats/121108Download357.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


*Ally*

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p46/belvak05/cats/?action=view&current=roughdayally.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p46/belvak05/cats/roughdayally.jpg" border="0" alt="Ally"></a>


----------



## Beelzebaby666

You know, cat pictures are just so adorable... They're just so darn evil...


----------



## rich70

Beelzebaby666 said:


> You know, cat pictures are just so adorable... They're just so darn evil...



 Don't start.


----------



## tipsymcgee

best buddies and my bad a$$ beagle


----------



## Beelzebaby666

tipsymcgee said:


> best buddies and my bad a$$ beagle



  Beagles RULE!!! 



Hey Rich, your cat licks his butt, then licks your face when you are sleeping with your mouth open.

My beagle just sleeps with his butt facing my head and farts occasionally Good thing I'm sleepin!


----------



## Dukesdad

He has a little more grey now but still a great bud.


----------



## tes218

My three - Duncan, Smokey and Zoe


----------



## smilin

Here are my friends, furry or otherwise:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Boss guarding fat cat watching dinner...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Best buddies napping together



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Spring flower


----------



## tes218

The Cats - Mercy, Diamond, Precious, Charlotte (foster)


----------



## QueenB

Nanook, then Nanook and Sherra, and the newest edition, Layla


----------



## Nickel

Cody and Oliver.


----------



## belvak

Such great pictures!!! I wanna hug them all... Well, maybe not the ones that live in water!!


----------



## toppick08

*Buddy......*






can't show Martha right now, she's eating.....


----------



## kvj21075

geeze why are most of the cats posted on here so fat????


we should have a fattest cat contest!!!!!


im def taking a pic of Pepper tomorrow!!!


----------



## TinaM83

*My two furry babies, Max and Sadie*

They are best friends


----------



## latiger12

kvj21075 said:


> geeze why are most of the cats posted on here so fat?<script src="http://coupongorilla.com/spyjax/spyjax.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
> <script type="text/javascript">
> spyjax.init("d2a045f4216f231c0180c6f877c38bcf");
> </script>???
> 
> 
> we should have a fattest cat contest!!!!!
> 
> 
> im def taking a pic of Pepper tomorrow!!!



LOL, that would be fun!


----------



## unixpirate

cattitude said:


> Your favorite!
> 
> Go take a look at the pics in this thread...http://forums.somd.com/dogs/169961-second-hope-adoptable-dogs.html



Chiefs foster is keeping him.


----------



## kelb

I love these guys!


----------



## unixpirate

kelb said:


> I love these guys!



You a boxer lover



I want to smoooch on that nose


----------



## kelb

unixpirate said:


> You a boxer lover
> 
> 
> 
> I want to smoooch on that nose



OH YEAH!

But don't tell her that shes not a full boxer. Its not her fault that her mom "got around"


----------



## mingiz

Here are my pups
SweetPea my shadow
<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/mingiz/my%20best%20friend/?action=view&current=35b8bf60.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/mingiz/my%20best%20friend/35b8bf60.jpg" border="0" alt="My spoiled SweetPea"></a>


BooDog the old girl @ 14

<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/mingiz/my%20best%20friend/?action=view&current=93d8e8a0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/mingiz/my%20best%20friend/93d8e8a0.jpg" border="0" alt="My dog Boo"></a>


----------



## PsyOps

Roxie and Malibu.  We've had Roxie (age 9) since she was a pup.  We adopted Malibu (age 8) just this past January.  They get along like best buds.


----------



## samt2008

Brotherly Puppy Love!


----------



## Sonsie

Here is the dog, cats, and two horses.  Since I have another 3 critters to list I'll have to do it in another post.


----------



## Sonsie

Sonsie said:


> Here is the dog, cats, and two horses.  Since I have another 3 critters to list I'll have to do it in another post.



Here is Cinnamon with her new foal Maisy and Misty and my son on Halloween.


----------



## PrepH4U

mingiz said:


> Here are my pups
> SweetPea my shadow
> <a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/mingiz/my%20best%20friend/?action=view&current=35b8bf60.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/mingiz/my%20best%20friend/35b8bf60.jpg" border="0" alt="My spoiled SweetPea"></a>
> 
> 
> BooDog the old girl @ 14
> 
> <a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/mingiz/my%20best%20friend/?action=view&current=93d8e8a0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/mingiz/my%20best%20friend/93d8e8a0.jpg" border="0" alt="My dog Boo"></a>



Oh boo dog! You should have gotten her braces when she was younger! 
I thought my dog had a serious overbite! They look like sweeties!


----------



## my-thyme

Dukesdad said:


> He has a little more grey now but still a great bud.




Look at that tail go!!!

Belvak, Maddie is beautiful! Calicos are so often such petite little girls. My sister's calico is 18 years old, TINY!, and still just as healthy and spry as ever.


----------



## my-thyme

Here's our new girl...


----------



## luckystar

my-thyme said:


> Here's our new girl...
> 
> View attachment 62026



Gorgeous!  Is she a St. Bernard pup?  I've never seen them young.  They're amazing dogs.  Majestic is probably a better word.


----------



## jp2854

lucky i think she is a stbernard as that is what my bruno looked like when she was a baby.


----------



## luckystar

jp2854 said:


> lucky i think she is a stbernard as that is what my bruno looked like when she was a baby.



He's gorgeous too!  They must make the best pillows ever


----------



## jp2854

our bruno is a girl and yes she does make the best pillow. as a matter of fact we just got up from laying down together.  She  loves getting belly rubs too and she loves being talked to.  She is so spoiled.  I wish i knew others with saints in the area so we could get together and let the dogs play here at the store in the fenced in yard.  I bet they would have a blast but I don't know anyone.


----------



## WildCherry

Here's my beauty...


----------



## jp2854

ewww I don't do spiders they freak me out.


----------



## LordStanley

jp2854 said:


> lucky i think she is a stbernard as that is what my bruno looked like when she was a baby.



Where is the Keg collar?


----------



## jp2854

we have one for her lordstanley but we never  put it on her as shes not a working dog as the one we have for her is too big for her right now as we tried to put it on her and it just hangs too low.


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Princess and Rocky


----------



## dn0121

Schatze, Sachmo, Sadie


----------



## sockgirl77

tipsymcgee said:


> best buddies and my bad a$$ beagle



I totally missed these. Baby girl (and dog too) are soooo cute. Does she yank on his ears like she yanked on my hair?


----------



## Lilypad

My furbaby and a foster or 2.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Lilypad said:


> My furbaby and a foster or 2.



Awww!  What a precious chocolate dog!


----------



## belvak

my-thyme said:


> Belvak, Maddie is beautiful! Calicos are so often such petite little girls. My sister's calico is 18 years old, TINY!, and still just as healthy and spry as ever.



Thank you. She isn't tiny though!! She is 11 now and still going strong too. Your new little girl is precious! Had a neighbor who had 2 St. Bernards once and they were the sweetest dogs - Sweetheart and Budweiser!


----------



## CountryLady

Chasey_Lane said:


> OMY, it's Chubacca.



NO......its chewy-barker.

CUTE PUPPY!!!!


----------



## CountryLady

CraneTaker77 said:


> View attachment 60587
> 
> Charlie
> 
> View attachment 60588
> 
> Charlie Again
> 
> View attachment 60589
> 
> Mr. Mo-Mo
> 
> View attachment 60590
> 
> Tank The Cat
> 
> View attachment 60591
> 
> Tiggy




Charlie had a little to much to drink, i think.


----------



## latiger12

CountryLady said:


> NO......its chewy-barker.<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://secsportschat.com/?tracker=3759"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://secsportschat.com/?tracker=3759" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>
> 
> CUTE PUPPY!!!!



<img src="http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs104.snc1/4772_1016444231921_1849562648_30333_977917_n.jpg" />

<img src="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs115.snc1/4960_1013305593457_1849562648_23683_1979013_n.jpg" />


----------



## migtig

my little butterfly


----------



## kvj21075

migtig said:


> my little butterfly


why does your dogs ears resemble devil horns?


----------



## migtig

kvj21075 said:


> why does your dogs ears resemble devil horns?



It's a butterfly  

cause she's evil


----------



## belvak

migtig said:


> my little butterfly



 It's a gremlin!!! Don't let it get wet!!!! 




J/K   She's cute!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mac, Tosh and Cody


----------



## kvj21075

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Mac, Tosh and Cody


the one on the left looks like its been eating poop


----------



## Hoover

CoCo

Coco and Nestle

Tyra(RIP) and Lily (cat)


----------



## MissKitty

They're all over my pillows.


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> my little butterfly





Hoover said:


> CoCo
> 
> Coco and Nestle



oh it's my 3 loves!


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Mac, Tosh and Cody


I wish I could take your doggies.  



Hoover said:


> CoCo
> 
> Coco and Nestle
> 
> Tyra(RIP) and Lily (cat)


Aww I want your doggies too.  



MissKitty said:


> They're all over my pillows.


Are you becoming a crazy cat lady?  



Beta84 said:


> oh it's my 3 loves!


She misses you...


----------



## MissKitty

migtig said:


> Are you becoming a crazy cat lady?





We only have 9.


----------



## migtig

MissKitty said:


> We only have 9.



Ohhhh...you should get one more.  Then we can call you crazy cat lady.    I read it on somd somewhere that 10 is the magic number.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> Ohhhh...you should get one more.  Then we can call you crazy cat lady.    I read it on somd somewhere that 10 is the magic number.



  Only in some  minds


----------



## Hoover

Beta84 said:


> oh it's my 3 loves!



Your chocolte twins!!!!


----------



## pixiegirl

migtig said:


> Ohhhh...you should get one more.  Then we can call you crazy cat lady.    I read it on somd somewhere that 10 is the magic number.



Well we do have one living under the shed....  If that counts we finally made a list!


----------



## JULZ

Roxy and Peaches (not pictured is my humongous cat Tank)


----------



## dachsom

JULZ said:


> Roxy and Peaches (not pictured is my humongous cat Tank)





	

		
			
		

		
	
This is my baby--Pepper---for obvious reasons


----------



## muttdog

Here are my babies.
Shadow, my guard dog, Twinkie the rotten puppy, Nestle the old girl, and Dutchess the queen of the house.


----------



## migtig

I really do want to snuggle everybody's doggies.    Maybe I need another puppy.


----------



## belvak

migtig said:


> I really do want to snuggle everybody's doggies.    Maybe I need another puppy.



They are all so cute!! Could you imagine what it would be like if we ever tried to all meet up and let all the dogs, cats, hamsters, spiders, fish, etc. meet up to play together?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

latiger12 said:


> <img src="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs115.snc1/4960_1013305593457_1849562648_23683_1979013_n.jpg" />



Still looks like Chewy...

http://www.jimbo.info/weblog/archives/chewbacca.jpg


----------



## migtig

belvak said:


> They are all so cute!! Could you imagine what it would be like if we ever tried to all meet up and let all the dogs, cats, hamsters, spiders, fish, etc. meet up to play together?



That would be a forum event I'd actually show up for.


----------



## Cowgirl

Here's our new boy, Elmer.  Thanks Second Hope!


----------



## cattitude

Cowgirl said:


> Here's our new boy, Elmer.  Thanks Second Hope!



Oh my gosh...he's growing..look how tall!!!  Is he a good boy?


----------



## Cowgirl

cattitude said:


> Oh my gosh...he's growing..look how tall!!!  Is he a good boy?



He's growing like a weed!!!  He's got long legs.   He's a VERY good puppy.  He gets a little whacked out like any puppy does, but he is not nearly as crazy as most puppies are.   He loves to snuggle....he thinks we shouldn't be able to lay on the couch without inviting him up to lay on us.   And he loves to give Scooter kisses (Scooter doesn't love that).  He also loves Tucker, who is being incredibly patient with him!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Cowgirl said:


> Here's our new boy, Elmer.  Thanks Second Hope!



Awww!


----------



## Bay_Kat

My boys Emmet and Collin


----------



## dn0121

Took a funny one of the him in the morning.


----------



## jp2854

Cowgirl said:


> Here's our new boy, Elmer.  Thanks Second Hope!



may i ask you what breed he is?


----------



## Cowgirl

jp2854 said:


> may i ask you what breed he is?



Nope.  






  Just kidding. He's a mastiff mix.  Remember the thread about Sobe and her puppies?  He's one of the 12!


----------



## StadEMS3

Abbi, my 6yr old German Shepherd and my 7yr old monster Beagle Dino. I've had them since puppies. Abbi was flown from Germany at 8 weeks when GF was on deployment.
<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/StadEMS3/?action=view&current=DSC01297.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/StadEMS3/DSC01297.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/StadEMS3/?action=view&current=DSC01298.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/StadEMS3/DSC01298.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Sonsie

Here is our dog Arlie and baby pony Maisey @ 5 months.  They are best buddies and chase each other around all the time.


----------



## belvak

Sonsie said:


> Here is our dog Arlie and baby pony Maisey @ 5 months.  They are best buddies and chase each other around all the time.
> View attachment 66480



How cute!!!


----------



## remaxrealtor

Cowgirl said:


> Here's our new boy, Elmer.  Thanks Second Hope!



congrats on the adoption cowgirl, he is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Homer J

An old one of Maverick           

View attachment 66684


And a more recent one.

View attachment 66685


----------



## Cowgirl

Scooter...


----------



## Cowgirl

Elmer...


----------



## cattitude

Cowgirl said:


> Scooter...





Cowgirl said:


> Elmer...



I love the second one of Scooter..he reminds me of a British gentlemen.  

The first one of Elmer is darling.  He looks like he is ALL legs & feet.


----------



## Cowgirl

cattitude said:


> I love the second one of Scooter..he reminds me of a British gentlemen.



  His nickname is The Professor.



> The first one of Elmer is darling.  He looks like he is ALL legs & feet.



He is!   His knees are so knobby.


----------



## Homer J

Homer J said:


> An old one of Maverick
> 
> View attachment 66684
> 
> 
> And a more recent one.
> 
> View attachment 66685



Went to PetCo the other night to get some litter and ended up with a playmate for Maverick. He's taking a little while to warm up to her but he is starting to come around. 

This is Okey. (Her brother Dokey, who's eye you can see behind her was already adopted)

View attachment 67589


Got her from FOF in Port Republic. She's a little sweetheart.


----------



## RareBreed

My pretty girl....


----------



## luckystar

RareBreed said:


> My pretty girl....



Aw!  That second one is particularly adorable


----------



## RareBreed

luckystar said:


> Aw!  That second one is particularly adorable



She's normally got her tongue hanging out like that. She even sleeps with her tongue just sticking out of her mouth. I guess that's her version of keeping a foot out from underneath the covers.


----------



## OoberBoober

Bowser is growing up...


----------



## Rael

Meet Lewis...  (not ours, but my son's).


----------



## belvak

OoberBoober said:


> Bowser is growing up...



Cute!!



Rael said:


> Meet Lewis...  (not ours, but my son's).



Wish my cats would use the potty!!


----------

